# Torque Specs



## scot_stuf (Feb 27, 2018)

Does anyone have access to the torque specs for 2011 Cruze Eco? I need the numbers for the bolts on the Coolant Outlet Flange.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

turbo?
71 in. lbs.
I knew that as I just did mine


----------



## scot_stuf (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks! Any advice on this? Tips lol?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

scot_stuf said:


> Thanks! Any advice on this? Tips lol?


Just a read through this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-coolant-water-outlet.html

and do yourself a favor and replace the hose listed there in the OP.


----------



## Mike1978 (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm replacing the valve cover on my 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco Turbo. I need the torque specs for the valve cover and the coil pack


----------

